# Eskom Stage 4



## DougP (4/10/22)

With immediate effect


----------



## Viper_SA (4/10/22)

As per scheduled, we were already on stage 4 according to me. Well, they kept to the stage 4 schedule on my side is what I mean. We're screwed in any event. I've started having to charge vape batteries with interruptions by now. Not good, but what can I do.


----------



## Grand Guru (4/10/22)




----------

